# Wire advice



## LeislB (21/5/20)

Hi all

I have been using the wire in the attached Pic with great flavour. I lost the reel so didn't know what it was and I have definitely ordered the wrong thing (Pic 2 & 3 ). It's 0.7-0.8mm thick so conversion chart says 22ga. Is this correct. I think it's kanthal wire? I'm using vapor storm puma mod. My resistance is 0.17ohms with a dual build. Vaping at 55W with Samsung 18650-30Q batteries. Does this sound OK?

Flavour isn't nearly as good with the new wire. Dammit!


----------



## Silo (21/5/20)

Might be nicer if you reduce each coil by one wrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (21/5/20)

Sorry, resistance is 0.17 with the new wire.


----------



## LeislB (21/5/20)

OK, I'll give it a go. It's OK in the Zeus X but I did a 5 turn dual build at 0.25 ID for the Blotto and the flavour is blah.


----------



## Silo (21/5/20)

A little confused though as to which wire you actually are using now, pic 2 or 3?

Edit: Ni80 is nickel btw.


----------



## Spink (21/5/20)

First pic with just the wire looks like single core clapton. My guess ni80 geekvape single core clapton if you said it came off a reel. They also make kanthal version of the same wire.





What resistance where you getting with a dual coil on the original wire?

What inner diameter coils were they originally?

Different types of wire will give different resistances, Kanthal tends to be higher like for like over ni80.

The lower the total resistance and higher total wire mass will normally require a higher wattage. I know from experience that geekvape wire in your pics will take ages to heat up at 55w on a dual coil because the mass is so large. And when chain vaping will make your tank really hot. You would get great vapor and flavour from them but then you need to run a higher wattage and then the vape will get quite hot.

The smaller wire from your original coils will heat up faster since less mass and higher resistance means you would tend to use less wattage to heat up at the same rate.

Flavour relates to amount of vapour produced. More vapour normally means more flavour. And sometimes the temperature of the vape will also make certain juices stand out more than others. While others would prefer lower temperatures to stand out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silo (21/5/20)

Just threw a few builds with this wire.
The bottom pic vapes better than the top because it heats up faster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (22/5/20)

It is hard to see in pic one how many wires are in that clapton. If it is 22 awg then that is pretty thick wire. I commonly use the single wire clapton 24/36 in my Blotto.

I also struggled for a small while to get the Blotto just as I want it. Currently I use the above wire, spaced 2.5 mm ID. I wrap mine to get .5 per coil giving me .25 for the dual. I also find that wicking can be critical on the Blotto.

My W is very low in comparison as I am only at 27.5

Agreed, coils can make a big difference and also the same coils in a Blitzen will give a different result to what the Blotto will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

Thank you everyone 

I haven't opened the geekvape one yet, currently using the one in attached Pic (vape creations)

Also attached my two mods with Blotto on the one and Zeus on the other. The Blotto is on the white puma with colored graffiti - surely 0.09ohms can't be right?Zeus is on the blue puma. I know the coils are dirty


----------



## Spink (22/5/20)

LeislB said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> I haven't opened the geekvape one yet, currently using the one in attached Pic (vape creations)
> 
> Also attached my two mods with Blotto on the one and Zeus on the other. The Blotto is on the white puma with colored graffiti - surely 0.09ohms can't be right?Zeus is on the blue puma. I know the coils are dirty



0.09ohms could be correct.

The vape creations wire uses a 2x 26guage wire in the middle. So effectively halving the resistance of a single 26guage wire at the same length.

Now you have a dual coil setup, each with 2 cores in the middle of 26guage wire, effectively reducing the wire's resistance by 4 times when compare to a single 26guage wire with the same total length in a single coil setup. As adding an additional coil over single coil once again halves the resistance.

With it being ni80 wire. It also has a low resistance to begin with when compared to Kanthal.

A single coil of that wire with the ID and amount of wraps you have should be coming out to around 0.18ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (22/5/20)

The Geekvape wire you have would even be less Ohms as it's 3x 26guage cores in the middle.

The outside thin wire which binds the inner cores together doesn't really play a part in the resistance. As with any clapton'd style wire.


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

OK, so for best flavour what is the best wire and what wattage range should I aim for. I'm a biochemist, I don't remember all this physics stuff! Lol
I'd like to vape at a lower wattage so looks like I need more resistance, correct?


----------



## Silo (22/5/20)

I prefer 1 coil. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

Not in my dual coil rtas. Will give a whirl and let you know . Heard it's not easy to do in the Zues but worth a shot.


----------



## Silo (22/5/20)

Really hope it works. Please let us know. I vaped 3 wrapped coils at .3ish ohms for a little while. I know what it is like struggling with too much metal and too low resistance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (22/5/20)

The Blotto looks properly stuffed tight. As said I also struggled.

By my calcs you should have around 0.13 for that 5 wrap coil but that is assuming it is 2.5 ID

Try here it may help. http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz

and look here too. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/understanding-heat.t66385/#post-847498


----------



## Spink (22/5/20)

Get a thinner smaller wire. Such as the ni80 single core clapton from geekvape. Dual coil it at 2.5id. 6 wraps.

Then you can do a dual coil it at around 0.25 - 0.3ohms at 50w watts should be good. You wont get long heat up times and a good amount of vapour. It will also cool off quicker so less residual heat on the entire tank. You could even maybe get away at 40w depending on the tanks used. Not sure as I don't own a blotto or zues X.


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

@Spink like the one attached?


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

@Silo if I do a single coil on the Blotto should I increase the ID to 4mm so that I can put in more cotton to avoid leaking? How many wraps do you think, 3 or 4?


----------



## Spink (22/5/20)

LeislB said:


> @Spink like the one attached?


Yeah that one.

Or you could try this one


Note the product code of ZN09.
3x 30guage cores wrapped in 38guage.

The one you already have, as in your original post is ZN07.
3x 26 guage wrapped in 36guage.


On ZN09 there is a vast difference in metal mass and resistance between that and ZN07

On ZN09 at 2.5mm ID with 6 wraps dual coil. Will give you around 0.2 -0.25ohms. Also use at about 50w.

ZN09 is a bit better over the single core clapton from you cellphone screen shot. In terms of flavour and vapour. All while sticking close to your original requirements for resistance and wattage.

I would recommend the ZN09 instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

@Spink I appreciate your help so much!

I found a sticker that I put iny coil master kit that I took off my last spool of wire (attached). I can't find it online anywhere. I will look for the one you suggested.

@Silo I did a single coil on the Blotto, photos attached. It's working far better!

Thanks guys, you've helped me so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (23/5/20)

LeislB said:


> @Spink I appreciate your help so much!
> 
> I found a sticker that I put iny coil master kit that I took off my last spool of wire (attached). I can't find it online anywhere. I will look for the one you suggested.
> 
> ...


https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/vandy-vape-n80-clapton-wire-26-35/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (23/5/20)

No shipping from them at the moment though


----------

